# New tank!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of our new tank. It's 36x24x31, roughly 118gal. HUGE thanks to Matt for helping with transportation!

http://img424.imageshack.us/img424/7457/img11589zl.jpg
(56k warning)

It's still a "wet" tank, so we can't use it for another month. I don't have the stand built, either.....


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I like the depth to the back of the tank (24").

31" seems really deep (top to bottom). What are you going to plant in it?

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It will be light/medium planted. Crypts, Ferns, moss, and a sword or red tiger lotus.

The 31" heigh is the best part of the tank. Not many people have one that high and we wanted something that sets it apart from other tanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> It will be light/medium planted. Crypts, Ferns, moss, and a sword or red tiger lotus.


I have a few Red Tiger Lotus' right now if you are interested. I also have the Bolbitis "small form" I forgot to give you on Saturday. If you want the Lotus let me know and I won't sell/trade it to anyone 



Troy McClure said:


> The 31" heigh is the best part of the tank. Not many people have one that high and we wanted something that sets it apart from other tanks.


I'll bet not very many people have one that heavy either  Thank goodness for those lifting straps your mom had!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good. Needs some fish and plants in it! Maybe even some water!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I'll bet not very many people have one that heavy either  Thank goodness for those lifting straps your mom had!


Thank goodness you were there to push me up the steps! LOL


----------

